# معلومات مهمة عن الجي بي اس



## محمدين علي (5 يونيو 2009)

:16:
اخواني الأعزاء 
ارجو من افراد المنتدي لمن لديه الخبرة في اعمال الجي بي اس بأنواعها سوكيا او لايكا او ترمبل يقوم بوضعها في المنتدي 
لكي تعم الفائدة علي جميع افراد المنتدي 
شكرا


----------



## د جمعة داود (5 يونيو 2009)

من محتويات المكتبة الرقمية المساحية المجانية (المثبته في هذا الملتقي):

أولا: ملفات باللغة العربية عن GPS :

مقرر GPS في المعاهد الفنية بالمؤسسة العامة السعودية للتعليم الفني و التدريب المهني:



http://cid-0259cb4f889eaeb3.skydrive.live.com/self.aspx/Arabic%20Surveying%20Materials/GPS%20Institute.pdf


 مقرر GPS في الكليات التقنية بالمؤسسة العامة السعودية للتعليم الفني و التدريب المهني:

http://cid-0259cb4f889eaeb3.skydrive.live.com/self.aspx/Arabic%20Surveying%20Materials/GPS%20College.pdf


محاضرات د. ناصر النعماني في الجي بي إس – جامعة السلطان قابوس – سلطنة عمان
http://cid-0259cb4f889eaeb3.skydrive.live.com/self.aspx/Arabic%20Surveying%20Materials/GPS%20Oman%20All.pdf​ 
الكتاب الشهير باللغة العربية للمهندس محمد بن حجيلان الربيش بعنوان: النظام الكوني لتحديد المواقع GPS :

http://cid-0259cb4f889eaeb3.skydrive.live.com/self.aspx/Geodesy%20and%20GPS/GPS%20Robeesh%201420%20Ar.pdf

كتاب د.م. / هيثم حموي عن: مدخل إلي جيوديسيا الأقمار الصناعية ونظام التوضع العالمي GPS – كتاب رائع باللغة العربية مكون من 138 صفحة بتاريخ 1997 (الكتاب موجود في موقع المؤلف علي الانترنت:
http://members.chello.at/hamoui/  ):

رابط المكتبة:

http://cid-0259cb4f889eaeb3.skydrive.live.com/self.aspx/Arabic%20Surveying%20Materials/GPS%20Hamaoy%2097.pdf


ملف – 24 صفحة - باللغة العربية عن أساسيات نظام الملاحة العالمي بالأقمار الصناعية GPS للمهندس رمضان سالم محمد: 

http://cid-0259cb4f889eaeb3.skydrive.live.com/self.aspx/Geodesy%20and%20GPS/GPS%20Basics%20Ramadan%20Ar.pdf
 

ثانيا: ملفات شرح أجهزة GPS :

برنامج محاكاة (برنامج تدريبي) لاستخدام أجهزة الجي بي إس من إنتاج شركة ليكا السويسرية موديل 1200(حجم الملف المضغوط حوالي 20 ميجا!):

http://cid-0259cb4f889eaeb3.skydrive.live.com/self.aspx/Geodesy%20and%20GPS/Lieca%20GPS1200%20Simulat.zip

ملف تدريبي – باللغة الانجليزية – لجهاز الجي بي إس من شركة ليكا السويسرية موديل 1230 وبرنامج الحسابات المصاحب له:

http://cid-0259cb4f889eaeb3.skydrive.live.com/self.aspx/Geodesy%20and%20GPS/Lieca%20GPS%7C_1230%20Training%20En.pdf

الدليل التشغيلي العربي لجهاز GPS ماركة Trimble 5700 مع برنامج الحساب TGO – من إعداد المهندس أحمد بن علوان عقيل:

http://cid-0259cb4f889eaeb3.skydrive.live.com/self.aspx/Arabic%20Surveying%20Materials/Trimble5700%20Ahmed%20Elwan.pdf



ثالثا: كتب بالانجليزية عن GPS :



USA Army Geodetic Surveys 2002:
http://cid-0259cb4f889eaeb3.skydrive.live.com/self.aspx/Standards%20in%20Surveying/USA%20Army%20Geod_Surveys%202002.pdf​ 
GPS by USA Army Engineers 2003
http://cid-0259cb4f889eaeb3.skydrive.live.com/self.aspx/Geodesy%20and%20GPS/GPS%20by%20US%20Army%20Engineers%202003.pdf​ 


Understanding GPS – Principles and applications:
http://cid-0259cb4f889eaeb3.skydrive.live.com/self.aspx/Books%7C_En/Understanding%20GPS.rar

GPS – Theory, Algorithms, and applications:
http://cid-0259cb4f889eaeb3.skydrive.live.com/self.aspx/Books%7C_En/GPS%20Theory%20and%20Algorithms.pdf


_________________ 
لتحميل الملف: أضغط الرابط ثم أضغط أيقونة تنزيل download ثم أختر أمر حفظ save و لا تختر أمر فتح open


----------



## محمدين علي (5 يونيو 2009)

شكرا يا دكتور جمعة جزاك الله كل الخير و جعلها في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## عبدالعزيزمنصور (6 يونيو 2009)

زادك اللة من علمة وفضلة وبارك فيك


----------



## مهندس طرق مرور (6 يونيو 2009)

الف شكررر وكمان تحية للاخ د. جمعة
كل التحية


----------



## محمدسندباد (15 يونيو 2009)

شكرا جدا ودائما للامام


----------



## احمدعبدالتواب (9 نوفمبر 2009)

شكرا جزيلا وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## محمد ابو يزن (9 نوفمبر 2009)

مشكووووووور جدا يا دكتور جمعة و بارك الله فيك 
و الله يوفقك و يوفقنا جميع 
و شكرا للي طرح الموضوع
و دمتم....


----------



## رضا عبدالهادى (2 يناير 2010)

مشكوررررررررررر


----------



## omer_d (3 يناير 2010)

شكرا بارك الله بك


----------



## حارث البدراني (14 يوليو 2010)

الله يجزيك كل الخير


----------



## M_EID74 (15 ديسمبر 2010)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## hany_meselhey (15 ديسمبر 2010)

*جزاك الله خيرا*


----------



## sahar.altaee (24 فبراير 2011)

شكرا جزيلا وجزاكم الله خير ما تريدون


----------



## الحرش (12 يناير 2012)

بارك اللة فيك


----------



## اسلام رمضان خلف (1 فبراير 2012)

كتب خاصة عن اجهزة جى بى اس سوكيا 2700


----------



## عماد بن سعدي (1 فبراير 2012)

بارك الله فيك أستاذنا الكريم

جمعة داود وزادكم الله من فضله


----------



## اسلام رمضان خلف (17 فبراير 2012)

عاوز جى بى اس سوكيا 2700


----------



## adam-f55 (24 فبراير 2012)

*مشكووووووور جدا يا دكتور جمعة و بارك الله فيك *


----------



## باسم المسعودي (25 فبراير 2012)

السلام عليكم
بارك الله فيك على هذا المجهود وجعله الله في ميزان حسناتك ان شاء الله


----------



## باسم المسعودي (16 يونيو 2015)

بارك الله فيكم وجعله الله في ميزان اعمالكم


----------



## احمد زيدان الواسطي (19 يونيو 2015)

مايخص الجانب النظري موجوده كتب للدكتور جمعة داوود ومصادر اجنبية
والجانب العملي متواجد اكثر من موضوع في هذا الملتقى الرائع في تفصيل
اغلب الانواع للاجهزة المساحية.


----------



## باسم المسعودي (20 يونيو 2015)

السلام عليكم
كل عام وانتم بخير بحلول شهر الطاعة والغفران شهر رمضان المبارك


----------



## yamanabd (6 مايو 2019)

لكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## yamanabd (6 مايو 2019)

شكرا يا دكتور جمعة جزاك الله كل الخير و جعلها في ميزان حسناتك​
​


----------

